# Jason Davis, Tantallon Castle



## Alan Piper (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Jason

I saw your reply to Jimmy the Scot (MN 1955-1961 Do you know these ships).

I sailed with you on the Tantallon Casle 3 April to 3 July 1959. I was an EDH at the time. We called at Luanda and Lobito in Angola; Walvis Bay in Namibia; Capetown, Durban and PE; Laurenco Marques and we had a very interesting time in Mauritius. Were you part of the overnight expedition to Pieter Both, the peak overlooking Port Louis? We stocked up with cold meat sarnies, a few tins of sardines and a can of water, trekked to the foot of the 'mountain' late pm, made camp (a grass lean to that collapsed in the night) and made the final ascent next day only to be overtaken by locals out for their Sunday morning jog............that is up and down in about an hour! Never mind, we had a great time and planted a Union Castle flag on the summit. Alas, like you I have a poor memory for names and faces, but remember one slightly portly young sailor with fair hair, and have a mental picture of another slimmer one. For years I had a photo of myself and these two taken on the verandah of a Seaman's Mission somewhere. I also remember a young South African, an Indian chap who couldn't go ashore with us and a peggy who was a bit of a smart alec. 

Best wishes................Alan Piper


----------

